# 50 years since the first Surgeon General's report declaring smoking to be bad for us



## Warrigal (Jan 9, 2014)

So, who among us is still smoking? 

The Surgeon General said at the time that one report would not be enough but in the intervening 50 years many anti-smoking campaigns have resulted in much lower rates of tobacco consumption in developed countries like Australia.

What are your thoughts on this subject?

Hubby and I never smoked, both of our sisters did and his has just had an operation for lung cancer. My sister has only recently given it up and very few of the next generation took to smoking. The exception is my son who began to smoke when going through a marriage breakup. He seems well hooked now.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 9, 2014)

I started smoking as a teenager. I quit 18 years ago.

In the 50s and 60s it seemed almost everyone smoked. Both my parents did as well as most people I knew.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 9, 2014)

I also started as a teen, and quit around 30 years ago, and it had nothing to do with the "campaigns" or warnings on the label.  I was feeling some effects from smoking for 15 yrs. or so, and gave it up voluntarily.  Smart move, wouldn't want to be still smoking a pack a day in my senior years.  Neither of my parents smoked, and I was not permitted to smoke in my mother's home.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 9, 2014)

_I gave up on the 14th March 2002 and very proud that i did as i used to smoke 40 a day, don't want or need one anymore_

_ Ugly look isn't it.lol_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations Larry and Jilly for leaving the smokes behind...good for you!  With all the new regulations now, about where you can and can't smoke, combined with the extremely inflated prices...I'm really glad I quit when I did.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 10, 2014)

I started smoking at 18 and smoked from 1970 -1984. 

My Dad died of cancer when he was 51 and I was 19, lung cancer and actually he was riddled with cancer everywhere, including brain tumors. So the whole time I was smoking I was trying to quit too. 

It was the hardest thing I ever did, trying to quit smoking. My husband quit at the same time too. Now I can't even stand to be near cigarette smoke. Gives me a headache.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2014)

Congrats for quitting OH, you were just a little behind the time when I quit, almost smoked as long too.  My condolences for the loss of your dad, I also lost my sister to lung cancer which spread through her body, at the age of 42.  Quitting took numerous tries, but each try was more successful, until I quit cold turkey finally.  I had it easier, 'cause hubby didn't smoke at home.


----------



## d0ug (Jan 10, 2014)

Most people now that get lung cancer have never smoked. There is another factor which is not spoken about is transfats from frying foods using oils.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 10, 2014)

d0ug said:


> Most people now that get lung cancer have never smoked. There is another factor which is not spoken about is transfats from frying foods using oils.



I don't think it was the smoke it was all the chemicals in smoke. There is still a lot of air pollution in the workplace and home. Most people don't want to think about that nor do they even know. Even if you go to a store or gym being in a box literally recirculating the same air you could wind up breathing crap. Even in the middle winter or summer I crack a window or two in the car because of the all the plastics, vinyls etc. My theory is that if can smell it you are breathing something other than air. 

The problems with the fats is that your body doesn't burn fat unless it's out of blood sugar so that fat and what ever is in it sits there until you burn the calories or those fat cells/contents which will just go into the blood stream. That comes back to fitness and burning calories.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 10, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Congrats for quitting OH, you were just a little behind the time when I quit, almost smoked as long too. My condolences for the loss of your dad, I also lost my sister to lung cancer which spread through her body, at the age of 42. Quitting took numerous tries, but each try was more successful, until I quit cold turkey finally. I had it easier, 'cause hubby didn't smoke at home.


It helps if you don't have another smoker in the house, but it is still HARD.

My stepdad died of cancer 5 years ago too, my poor mom, that was her third husband that died. Her first husband, before my dad, was killed in a wreck. 
She is kind of like the female Ben Cartwright! The poor lady is always lamanting "her bad luck" , but I do point out that actually she has been the lucky one, she is still alive after all.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 10, 2014)

I quit 6 yrs ago.

Besides being bad for you, it was justing getting too hard to have to find a place to smoke...I've almost missed a flt once because I went outside for a quick cig and then the security line was very long coming back in!


----------



## d0ug (Jan 10, 2014)

Transfats are cacogenic and when inhaled go straight to the lungs. The FDA is now trying to ban transfats. When you heat oils even olive oil it becomes a transfat


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes but olive oil has to be heated to its smoke point, which is high and also if it is being reused over and over again.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 10, 2014)

We've had a secondary epidemic of lung disease over here caused by asbestos fibres. It's called mesothelioma and is directly due to inhaling asbestos fibres. Even one fibre lodged in the lung can cause it. One company in particular mined it and processed it into building materials which are now very prevalent in older homes. This company did everything it could to deny responsibility and covered up the health effects so that it could continue trading, just as the tobacco companies have done. It even moved headquarters to another country, leaving behind a totally inadequate fund to pay compensation to victims. They also attempted to blame cigarette smoking to avoid payouts.

Given the popularity of DIY home renovations, we expect a lot more cases of mesothelioma in future.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 10, 2014)

I think it's against the law here now, but I'm not sure.

its pretty prevalent in the US too.  I knew someone on a forum a few years ago who died from that...think falcon knew him too.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 11, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> We've had a secondary epidemic of lung disease over here caused by asbestos fibres. It's called mesothelioma and is directly due to inhaling asbestos fibres. Even one fibre lodged in the lung can cause it. One company in particular mined it and processed it into building materials which are now very prevalent in older homes. This company did everything it could to deny responsibility and covered up the health effects so that it could continue trading, just as the tobacco companies have done. It even moved headquarters to another country, leaving behind a totally inadequate fund to pay compensation to victims. They also attempted to blame cigarette smoking to avoid payouts.
> 
> Given the popularity of DIY home renovations, we expect a lot more cases of mesothelioma in future.



I know tiles and insulation had it. I saw a DIY show where the plaster walls had asbestos fibers in it. Undisturbed it's supposedly fine because the fibers aren't floating in the air and can't be inhaled. I think they said old homes also have radon issues as well depending on the materials used in the concrete and brick.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 11, 2014)

Older homes in the US also had lead in the paint, which is also unhealthy.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 11, 2014)

WhatInThe said:


> I know tiles and insulation had it. I saw a DIY show where the plaster walls had asbestos fibers in it. Undisturbed it's supposedly fine because the fibers aren't floating in the air and can't be inhaled. I think they said old homes also have radon issues as well depending on the materials used in the concrete and brick.



Excellent point. A lot of people forget or assume they don't have any lead paint because it was phased out decades ago. One thing to note especially on outside paint. Never plant a vegetable garden near the house because there's a good chance lead saturated paint that peeled, chipped or was sanded/scraped away might be contaminating soil underneath windows and walls especially. Many people don't bother with drop clothes when painting over vegetation or dirt. Also be aware when dealing with the wood work in old homes because that paint is more likely to drop or chip off especially when sanded or scraped.


----------

